# It's crazy! / I can't believe it! (expressions)



## davdov

Hello,
i would like to say in russian "it's crazy" or "sounds crazy"/"can't believe it". I'm looking for an everyday expression, a short one, about a surprise. Or a word expressing the surprise.
I found this on internet : это сводит с ума. Is it correct?
Thank you!


----------



## estreets

My try is:
it's crazy - с ума сойти!
sounds crazy - звучит потрясающе
can't believe it" звучит потрясающе.

это сводит с ума is not about a surprise, it's about something annoying.


----------



## davdov

Great!! thank you so much  !


----------



## davdov

By the way, how would you say something like "this is huge!"/"its amazing" 
спассибо !


----------



## Drink

I would shorten "звучит потрясающе" to just "потрясающе!". You could also say "не верю!" (I don't believe [it]). And I would probably insert "ой" before any one of these.


----------



## Drink

"потрясающе!" also covers "this is huge/amazing!"


----------



## davdov

большое спасибо! you helpt me a lot!


----------



## estreets

My mistake!
can't believe it"  is не могу поверить! or поверить не могу! or simply невероятно.


----------



## Drink

I've never heard "невероятно" as an expression of surprise. It's usually used in a more literal sense of "that's unlikely".


----------



## estreets

Drink said:


> I've never heard "невероятно" as an expression of surprise. It's usually used in a more literal sense of "that's unlikely".


Now, you have


----------



## Drink

estreets said:


> Now, you have



Nope, I still haven't. I've heard _about_ it now, but I haven't heard it used. And I can't picture it either.


----------



## blind pew

there are plenty of other colloquial expressions of surprise:
вот это да!
фантастика!
ничего себе!
etc.


----------



## Maroseika

Drink said:


> I haven't heard it used. And I can't picture it either.



It's more or less like that:

И такого человека забрали в участок!  Невероятно!   ― Да за что же, за что?  [В. П. Катаев. Белеет парус одинокий (1936)]  

― Сэры!  Это просто невероятно!  ― кричал он зычным голосом.  [Илья Ильф, Евгений Петров. Одноэтажная Америка (1936)]


----------



## Drink

Maroseika said:


> It's more or less like that:
> 
> И такого человека забрали в участок!  Невероятно!   ― Да за что же, за что?  [В. П. Катаев. Белеет парус одинокий (1936)]
> 
> ― Сэры!  Это просто невероятно!  ― кричал он зычным голосом.  [Илья Ильф, Евгений Петров. Одноэтажная Америка (1936)]



Ok, _now_ I can say that I've heard it. Although it doesn't make sense in what I think is davdov's intended context. What I think he had in mind was if someone told you some really good news or gave you an expensive gift. In that case, saying "Невероятно!" doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Maroseika

Drink said:


> What I think he had in mind was if someone told you some really good news or gave you an expensive gift. In that case, saying "Невероятно!" doesn't make much sense.



Such emotional words and expressions often sound strange if understood literally, but still this one can be used exactly like that:

Это мне? Невероятно! Как ты догадался, что я мечтал об этом полжизни?

"Пахтакор" обыграл "Барселону" 3:0? Невероятно! Теперь я счастлив.


----------



## Drink

Maroseika said:


> Such emotional words and expressions often sound strange if understood literally, but still this one can be used exactly like that:
> 
> Это мне? Невероятно! Как ты догадался, что я мечтал об этом полжизни?
> 
> "Пахтакор" обыграл "Барселону" 3:0? Невероятно! Теперь я счастлив.



I guess you've won me over. It makes sense now.


----------

